# Snow White from Nirvana(via the Doc)



## Prometheus (Dec 17, 2006)

Just ordered the other day, seems to be like the Widow, only higher yields. Is this acurate? Is it as resinous? Produce as many crystals?

Any opinions/experiences would be very helpful, Thanks in advance guys.
Prometheus


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 17, 2006)

Prometheus said:
			
		

> Just ordered the other day, seems to be like the Widow, only higher yields. Is this accurate? Is it as resinous? Produce as many crystals?
> 
> Any opinions/experiences would be very helpful, Thanks in advance guys.
> Prometheus


 
Hello again Prometheus. I have a Journal here that shows an experimental growing technique I've developed. I used Snow White as my guinea pig for the experiment.

As for it's potency, I wouldn't put it in the same class as WW. If WW is 9 on a 1-10 scale, Snow White is about a 6 or 7.

The "Snow White Mothers" (Host plants grown in dirt using hydro nutes)
CLICK HERE

The experimental grow of Snow White, using sexually mature clones with no vegetative cycle of light or nutrients.
CLICK HERE


----------



## Prometheus (Dec 17, 2006)

****, I knew I should have just got the original. This is what happens when I try to get fancy. Oh well LOL, theres always next month.

Thanks for the quick reply Stoney, your alright by me.

Prometheus


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey, don't get me wrong; Snow White is a damn good, great tasting, long lasting high.

Just not WW.

I've not grown WW yet. I've smoked others bud, but won't be growing my own until after the Aurora Indica, then Afghani and THEN WW.

The Aurora is growing now. The Afghani Mothers are thriving and I have new mothers rooting for both.

When I plant the Afghani, I'll start my WW moms. I'll see what Stoney's ebb and flow can do with a maxed out WW crop. Hehe.


----------

